# Rate my website please



## Dacosta Painting (Jan 25, 2010)

What a great site. Ive been lurking for two weeks, this is nice. Thank you painter forum for the lead. I have been in businesss for five years and I just went online, so can you please rate my website.
www.dacostapainting.com


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You want the truth or a lie?

The font is all screwed up while viewing in Firefox. Half of your phone number is obscured. If I was a customer and wanted to call you, I coudn't.

Basically, it looks cheap and amateur. We laugh at homeowners who try to paint their own homes. People also laugh when a painter tries to be a web designer. Get my point?

If you do top quality work, the prospective client should see a top quality site as their first impression.

A good web site doesn't have to be expensive, and is always a good investment for a business. Mine only cost $500.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO, not another Intuit website.

"



," hire Intuit and we'll make it look like your 4 year old built it.

Seriously, I've never ever seen a good looking, optimized, cross-browser compatible website built using Intuit's offering.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll wait 'till we get better acquainted before I tell you honestly about your website,







:thumbdown:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Rate mine first:

http://www.havenworks.com/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Rate mine first:
> 
> http://www.havenworks.com/


You're too funny, Ken

Did you search for "Worst Web site" and that one was 2nd :whistling2:


----------



## Dacosta Painting (Jan 25, 2010)

funny


----------



## Dacosta Painting (Jan 25, 2010)

y.painting said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO, not another Intuit website.
> 
> "Don't hire your nephew to build your small business website," hire Intuit and we'll make it look like your 4 year old built it.
> 
> Seriously, I've never ever seen a good looking, optimized, cross-browser compatible website built using Intuit's offering.


wow thats funny


----------



## Dacosta Painting (Jan 25, 2010)

daArch said:


> I'll wait 'till we get better acquainted before I tell you honestly about your website,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with it? Be honest.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just took a casual glance at it and saw that the bottom portion of the phone number was cut off. 

Take a look at this thread about building a website, there is a lot of good info in it. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f23/help-me-build-my-website-7518/

If you use the search feature you can find a lot of threads on websites, PPC, SEO, Social Media, ect. ect.


----------



## Dacosta Painting (Jan 25, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Rate mine first:
> 
> http://www.havenworks.com/


I seen some like that, but mine is much better.


----------



## Dacosta Painting (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I was looking at it under another format and everything looked ok, and I also had family and freinds look at it and when they all said it looks great I felt something wasnt right.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know what colors work on the web. I do know that yellow and red are colors of alarm and caution. Might be a good combo if you're selling smoke alarms. I think softer more neutral colors might be better. Like the color schemes used to paint houses, especially when preparing them for sale.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/290239.html


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> I don't know what colors work on the web. * I do know that yellow and red are colors of alarm and caution.* Might be a good combo if you're selling smoke alarms. I think softer more neutral colors might be better. Like the color schemes used to paint houses, especially when preparing them for sale.
> 
> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/290239.html


The first thing that came to my mind was "I could really go for a hot dog right now"...


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Definitely read that other thread that workaholic suggested above. When I first did mine it was bad, bad, bad. 

You might want to rethink your colours - the red and yellow really clash. 

Also, all the content crams to the left of my screen in firefox - it should be centered. 

And like the others, I could only see half of your phone number in my browser on your home page. 

Hope you like spending hundreds of hours at the computer - that's what its taken me, and i'm still not finished.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's what it looks like in my browser:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, to be honest.

It looks like from the source code you are not using tables to place everything. Use tables.

It appears you are not using style sheets - do so.

The menu hyper links are the words themselves - too hard to click on, use table cells and make the cell the link.

The pictures of your jobs are very amateurish and really do not show what you can do.

The type face and colors used look like it was done by someone who just learned html and got carried away.

"Dacosta Painting has been around since 2005." Five years of being in business does not speak to any kind of stability or reliability. And "been around" ? ..... been around WHAT?

Your copy is not polished.

Seriously Ken, you have a looooooong way to go.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Copy is more my thing than design. Though you are attempting to write about the customers needs, you use the word "we" endlessly. Customers do not care about you. When writing keep running this one question the customer will be asking.. whats in this for me. Your copy is on a good path with what you are saying, just try rewording to remove some or all of the personal pronouns.

For the semantics of your copy... you have several grammatical mistakes.

"Made up of experienced professionals who can take care of all your painting needs"
That is a sentence fragment. You have no subject. A good way I have found to proofread is to take every single sentence and imagine yourself speaking it aloud to someone. If I walked up to you an said, "Made up of experienced professionals who can take care of all your painting needs". Would you look at me funny and ask, "Who is made up of experienced professionals?"

Starting a sentence with "And" is generally frowned upon as well. 

The title of your page is "Home". That is what Google is going to try and rank you for. Considering there are probably 500 million websites that make that same mistake in addition to very large companies that do want to rank for the word "home", you will not show up on Google. Change that title to something you want to rank for locally such as "Painting Company Chicago, IL Professional Painters"

You also need to get your service area mentioned on your home page. 

All of this was covered in the thread linked above.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Rate mine first:
> 
> http://www.havenworks.com/


Thanks for the epileptic seizure. I think I might have bit my tongue off.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Thanks for the epileptic seizure. I think I might have bit my tongue off.


http://www.dokimos.org/ajff/

I especially love how the cougar runs backwards.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> http://www.dokimos.org/ajff/
> 
> I especially love how the cougar runs backwards.





you are just plain cruel. I didn't have epilepsy before, but now I do. !!!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> http://www.dokimos.org/ajff/
> 
> I especially love how the cougar runs backwards.



Thanks Ken, I will now be taking some aleve followed by a long prayer session...

Backwords cougar lol:blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> http://www.dokimos.org/ajff/
> 
> I especially love how the cougar runs backwards.


Leave [email protected]'s website alone!!!!!!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> you are just plain cruel. I didn't have epilepsy before, but now I do. !!!



:devil:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Rate mine first:
> 
> http://www.havenworks.com/


WTF ia that? :jester:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> WTF ia that? :jester:


a lesson in too-much-of-a-bad-thing.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

my browser froze...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I was just over at webdesignertalk.com and their equivalent of the "hey I'm startin up a my own paint biz" thread goes like this:

Hey y'all

I just started my own web design business. I am a long time owner of a paint company and after designing my own website (www.pieceofcrap.com) I discovered that I have quite a knack for it and some passion as well. I also do all my own logos, photography, bookkeeping, taxes, marketing, estimating, selling, customer service, etc. so I figure web design is a cool and easy area to get into. I already have everything I need! One question I do have tho, it seems I should be able to charge more for this type of service than I do for my painting. Is there a going rate? Do y'all have to price jobs and hit budgets or will people pay t&m for this? I am thinking t&m would be the most fair. Love your forum, and thanks in advance for y'alls help with my launch. :thumbsup:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I was just over at webdesignertalk.com and their equivalent of the "hey I'm startin up a my own paint biz" thread goes like this:
> 
> Hey y'all
> 
> I just started my own web design business. I am a long time owner of a paint company and after designing my own website (www.pieceofcrap.com) I discovered that I have quite a knack for it and some passion as well. I also do all my own logos, photography, bookkeeping, taxes, marketing, estimating, selling, customer service, etc. so I figure web design is a cool and easy area to get into. I already have everything I need! One question I do have tho, it seems I should be able to charge more for this type of service than I do for my painting. Is there a going rate? Do y'all have to price jobs and hit budgets or will people pay t&m for this? I am thinking t&m would be the most fair. Love your forum, and thanks in advance for y'alls help with my launch. :thumbsup:



That's funny stuff!

We could all take a bite of humble pie at times.

T&M works fine..... Feed me pie and I will paint......


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Ha Ha!!!

I just clicked on your BS link pieceofcrap.com and it is a real website!!!

That is Funnier Stuff!!


----------

